# Blank hangtags...



## MEXICAN MADE (Oct 23, 2010)

where can we find hard,thin cardboard material for hang tags?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Paper supply houses. What's your city?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Are these what you mean? Hang Tags for Two-sided Printing


----------

